# Suche Charakter einstellungen



## Auriel1980 (2. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine frage, und zwar suche ich für mich, eine art Anleitung für eine  optimale Einstellun meinens Charakter Nachtelf/ Prister- Heiler.

z. B. für die Stuffe 70 an Kleidung, Waffen, schmuck u.s.w., Die Skillung und auch Add- ons, momentan bin ich stuffe 56, wäre nett wenn jemand sowas
hat oder mir sagen kann wo ich so seine anleitung bekommen kann.

Bitte an meine e-mail senden ( xeen@abacho.de ),währe sehr dankbar für jede hilfe,

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Also Equip kannst dir ja denken, was das beste ist... -.-

Zum Thema Addons hab ich einen PERFEKTEN forumspost gefunden! 
Ist halt auf Englisch und VIEL TEXT, aber sehr sehr gut!

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...54542&sid=1


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Verachtung ist meine Rüstung.


----------

